# It's time to get rid if her



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

The silver tin can is up for sale. She was good while I had her but just purchased an 06 TL, so it's time for the Altima to have a new owner.


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

what size wheels are those? 19s? also is it dropped slightly? otherwise nice ride.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you played nissan! lol now ur gonna be part of HONDAFORUMS.COM LOL.. goodluck with your new car.. and hopefully it is as good to you as i imagine your nissan was..


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

*japspec954* - The Altima has 20's on it and it's lowered with just H&R springs. The drop is like 1.7'' in the front and 1.4'' in the back. 

*cdmorenot* - www.acurazine.com beeeooootch! lol
I wish I could say the Nissan was better to me. The car has 85,000 miles on it and over the last 8 months or so I keep going to the dealership for the same issue over and over again. Coolant is leaking but there are no signs of a leak and the idiots at the dealership have no idea why. They are all a bunch of morons if you ask me. How does coolant just vaporize every 3 months?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

How does coolant just vaporize every 3 months?[/QUOTE said:


> Blown headgasket


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL.. too funny.. im sorry the nissan was not good to you... but wait .. about that engine coolant.. what was the problem ? because.. i heard the sound of water rushing through my dashboard.. and they told me it was because i let the reservoir go empty.. i filled it up half way again.. and once again it is low... and its been about two months.. ?? so.. you got me skurrrrd! lol


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

cdmorenot said:


> LOL.. too funny.. im sorry the nissan was not good to you... but wait .. about that engine coolant.. what was the problem ? because.. i heard the sound of water rushing through my dashboard.. and they told me it was because i let the reservoir go empty.. i filled it up half way again.. and once again it is low... and its been about two months.. ?? so.. you got me skurrrrd! lol


I've had that gurgling water in the dashboard sound before as well. It's caused by air being sucked into the cooling system when the reservoir goes empty. I had it happen on another vehicle a few years ago, although that was caused by a leaky intake manifold gasket letting air in, not by my negligence.  

Anyhow, still not sure where all that coolant went.. no apparent signs of leakage, although it's hard to tell in the winter with all the slush melting off the car all over the place in the underground garage.


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Blown headgasket



shouldn't the dealer know this? i have only been in 3 times for the same problem.


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

cdmorenot said:


> LOL.. too funny.. im sorry the nissan was not good to you... but wait .. about that engine coolant.. what was the problem ? because.. i heard the sound of water rushing through my dashboard.. and they told me it was because i let the reservoir go empty.. i filled it up half way again.. and once again it is low... and its been about two months.. ?? so.. you got me skurrrrd! lol



My water rushing sound always seemed like it was coming from under the passengers floor. Either way the dealer would take it in and "fix" it and tell me no more rushing water sound and then I get into my car and have to show their retarded asses that you can still hear it. 

I am convinced you have to take a test to be a nissan mechanic and if that test shows you are border line retarded then they just hire you. :woowoo:


----------



## twigglius (Dec 21, 2005)

blitzboi said:


> It's caused by air being sucked into the cooling system when the reservoir goes empty.


they did that and i can still hear it. and still to this day the coolant evaporates and the highly trained moronic nissan mechanics are still stumped. 

<-- 4 Sale, 02 Altima on 20's!


----------

